# Storage Units



## Canuck2Kiwi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi there, 

I am starting to pack things up before our big move to Auckland. I have temporary fully furnished accommodations booked for 3 months and therefore do not need to unpack my belongings right away and don't want a bunch of boxes taking up space in our little apartment. I was wondering if anyone could provide any info on storage units in the Central Auckland area. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Canuck2Kiwi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am starting to pack things up before our big move to Auckland. I have temporary fully furnished accommodations booked for 3 months and therefore do not need to unpack my belongings right away and don't want a bunch of boxes taking up space in our little apartment. I was wondering if anyone could provide any info on storage units in the Central Auckland area.
> 
> Thanks in advance


There are quite a few places around - look at Storage King for storage and selfstorage units , National Mini Storage - Secure Auckland Storage.

Also Storage Services in Auckland Region | Yellow® NZ - that should give you everything related to storage services in Auckland.


----------



## Canuck2Kiwi (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks Topcat


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

I can only speak about the Storage King facility in Newtown, Wellington - would rate them very highly, good service and storage areas/access, but as with so many things it was the staff that made the difference, excellent.

One point is re insurance: even though at that time I still had car/motorbike/house insured with insurance company AMI they would not provide cover for items in storage, had to take out a policy with SK, cheap but just one more set of documents.


----------



## daisypop (Sep 14, 2011)

We use All Secure in Wellington but I think they have a branch in Auckland. After trying to bargain with all the companies in the area - they came out with the best price. The units are clean, secure and overall we would recommend them highly.


----------



## Canuck2Kiwi (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Song Si and Daisypop. I'll check those out.


----------

